
Our roads are choked. We’re on the verge of carmageddon (2016) - delib
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/sep/20/roads-car-use-health-driving
======
gscott
I tried to use Carmageddon as a viral ad but it didn't catch on
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvE7_wBEvHc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvE7_wBEvHc)

------
api
Cars don't scale. It's really as simple as that. Growing cities must build
transit and transit-oriented development or they won't be able to continue to
grow.

